# Beards.



## TylerD

All things beard.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Funny 5


----------



## TylerD

I just bought some of this! Can't wait!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Sexy bottle.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TylerD

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Sexy bottle.


It looks like e-juice!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Lol... Ye I'd vape that

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BhavZ

TylerD said:


> It looks like e-juice!


At first I thought it was ejuice

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BansheeZA

sent from my telegraph machine using Tapalalk stop

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## TylerD



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Do want

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee

r0gue z0mbie said:


> View attachment 10015
> 
> 
> Do want


anything worthy of a name like that should come in 18mg and up!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## bones

I have this oil - Wilderness Pine. I'd like to think i smell like Wolverine when i use it. 

http://lukevdm8.wix.com/untamedbeardoils#!beard-oils/c14ak

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## rogue zombie

BumbleBee said:


> anything worthy of a name like that should come in 18mg and up!



Lol... Definitely.


----------



## TylerD

Bumpety bump, beardmail!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie

lol nice man.
Let us know how it works. I grow one every December - my work stops me from an all year one.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee

r0gue z0mbie said:


> lol nice man.
> Let us know how it works. I grow one every December - my work stops me from an all year one.


Is it big and fluffy and white? It should go great with a mostly red outfit

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## TylerD

r0gue z0mbie said:


> lol nice man.
> Let us know how it works. I grow one every December - my work stops me from an all year one.


This will be my first effort for a nice big beard. Let's hope this baby blooms!
In my work it doesn't really matter. Win!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

TylerD said:


> Bumpety bump, beardmail!
> View attachment 10067


So.... how does it vape?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Die Kriek

'Best Beard' should be a mandatory competition at all future vape meets!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Gazzacpt

Die Kriek said:


> 'Best Beard' should be a mandatory competition at all future vape meets!


Can't do that in cape town @Riaz will win every time

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Die Kriek

Gazzacpt said:


> Can't do that in cape town @Riaz will win every time


 
Easy fix, make him a judge

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BumbleBee

Die Kriek said:


> 'Best Beard' should be a mandatory competition at all future vape meets!


Need something for the girls too.....

I don't see why we can't chuck in a cleavage competition too.... it's only fair

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3 | Optimistic 3


----------



## eviltoy

Gazzacpt said:


> Can't do that in cape town @Riaz will win every time


 
Mines better


----------



## Andre

eviltoy said:


> Mines better


I do not believe you for one moment - show us!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## eviltoy

Andre said:


> I do not believe you for one moment - show us!!!!!!!!!!


Hahaha we will confirm at the next vape meet @Riaz can confirm


----------



## BumbleBee

ok, so it looks like we have two judges for the beard competition

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Riaz

Lol yip his is longer than mine (I specifically chose these words for u guys to quote in the 'reading the forum as a non vaper') let's see who does it first 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## eviltoy

Howa TylerD buys beard oil and no review. Wheres uncle rob this is a fineable offence

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## eviltoy

If a man with a beard sets his eyes on a woman in the forest, do her panties yell "timber" before they fall down?

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## BumbleBee




----------



## BumbleBee



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MarkK

@BumbleBee we need to add a creepy rating for what you just did there

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Yiannaki

BumbleBee said:


> View attachment 10088
> View attachment 10089


These are classic!

I think that last one still looks cute with a beard. Lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Yiannaki said:


> These are classic!
> 
> I think that last one still looks cute with a beard. Lol


He does hey, looks so pleased with himself... I think he knows that there will be many chicks in his future

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

If you can't grow a beard at birth.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BumbleBee



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## BumbleBee



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## BumbleBee

How to shave your beard like a man!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## TylerD



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## WHeunis

http://imgur.com/gallery/W22aR


----------



## BumbleBee

ok, so this is me.....











and this is me, without my beard......

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## eviltoy

You are a ginger?


----------



## WHeunis

eviltoy said:


> You are a ginger?


 
I would actually PAY to see you say that in front of that particular ginger...

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## eviltoy

Meh the gingerbeard man

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Riaz

just a little sidenote, in Islam, the men are encourage to grow their beards, as instructed to us by Prophet Muhammad (peace and blessing be upon him)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz

female beard

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## WHeunis

BumbleBee said:


> ok, so this is me.....
> 
> View attachment 10246


 
OK then @BumbleBee 
I see your beard, and raise you: *MINE*
*



*


----------



## BumbleBee

WHeunis said:


> OK then @BumbleBee
> I see your beard, and raise you: *MINE*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dude, sticking a cheap wig on your chin doesn't count

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WHeunis

BumbleBee said:


> Dude, sticking a cheap wig on your chin doesn't count


Dammit you caught me!

Fine then...

*ALL IN!*

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## eviltoy

ITS THE GINGERBEARD MAN!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TylerD



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Yiannaki

All this beard talk is making me consider growing a good beard

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## WHeunis

'nuff said:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki

WHeunis said:


> 'nuff said:


True story!


----------



## Chef Guest

What about those of us who are genetically predisposed to NOT growing a beard?


----------



## WHeunis

Chef Guest said:


> What about those of us who are genetically predisposed to NOT growing a beard?


 
Sorry.


----------



## Chef Guest

WHeunis said:


> Sorry.


That's just nasty!

At least I get to save on razors.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WHeunis

Chef Guest said:


> That's just nasty!
> 
> At least I get to save on razors.


 
Mmmmhmmm...
So do I... by NOT shaving, thus improving my status and manliness!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chef Guest

WHeunis said:


> Mmmmhmmm...
> So do I... by NOT shaving, thus improving my status and manliness!


You sir are a bitter and hateful man.

May your beard catch on fire!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## WHeunis

Chef Guest said:


> You sir are a bitter and hateful man.
> 
> May your beard catch on fire!


 
Beards are so manly that theyre fireproof; I will prove it on YouTube!
Pfffft, I wish...


----------



## WHeunis

Chef Guest said:


> What about those of us who are genetically predisposed to NOT growing a beard?


 
AHAH!
Sorry I had to re-quote you after I saw this...


----------



## TylerD

Beards are like boobs, the bigger they are, the longer you stare.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## johan

TylerD said:


> Beards are like boobs, the bigger they are, the longer you stare.


 
Nooooo! you just can't do that comparison

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Marzuq

Chef Guest said:


> What about those of us who are genetically predisposed to NOT growing a beard?


 
unfortunately i fall into this category. tried growing a beard for the duration of the fast. what i ended up with was some scattered fluff across my face and jst generally looked untidy...
currently shave once a week to clear off some stubble


----------



## eviltoy

Mine grew so out of control I trimmed a little so that I could look pretty again


----------



## MarkK

Haha my beard is starting to come along nicely  

Getting RUGGED!


----------



## Nightfearz

Just to explain all the different types of beards
http://www.dyers.org/blog/beards/beard-types/

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## CraftyZA

Marzuq said:


> unfortunately i fall into this category. tried growing a beard for the duration of the fast. what i ended up with was some scattered fluff across my face and jst generally looked untidy...
> currently shave once a week to clear off some stubble


Sounds like my little brother. He is 24(ish) now, and i've never seen him in stubble. Only fluff. I'm one of the (un)lucky that had to start shaving at age 13. Full face shave, not just black fluff under the nose. The sad thing is... The longest my beard has ever been was 1.5cm. Wife has me by the hairs, and it ain't facial hair.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

CraftyZA said:


> Sounds like my little brother. He is 24(ish) now, and i've never seen him in stubble. Only fluff. I'm one of the (un)lucky that had to start shaving at age 13. Full face shave, not just black fluff under the nose. The sad thing is... The longest my beard has ever been was 1.5cm. Wife has me by the hairs, and it ain't facial hair.



Lol that's a shame Bro. I never wanted facial hair for as long as I can remember. But not that I actually want to grow a beard. Let's jst say it's embarrassing. Looks like my face jst dirty when the scattered fluff appears 


Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## TylerD



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Marzuq

does anyone know of ways to stimulate your beard to grow...
this should open up to alot of funny ideas as to what people believe will make you beard grow.

in my case where my beard grows at a rate that is no existant.. i might jst give them a try


----------



## Riaz

Marzuq said:


> does anyone know of ways to stimulate your beard to grow...
> this should open up to alot of funny ideas as to what people believe will make you beard grow.
> 
> in my case where my beard grows at a rate that is no existant.. i might jst give them a try


caressing anything on a mans body causing it to grow 

so, take a comb and lightly brush against your face


----------



## WHeunis

Marzuq said:


> does anyone know of ways to stimulate your beard to grow...
> this should open up to alot of funny ideas as to what people believe will make you beard grow.
> 
> in my case where my beard grows at a rate that is no existant.. i might jst give them a try


 
Testosterone causes bodily hair, as well as facial hair.
(Which is why it is so stigmatized into "manhood" and virility).

Best natural ways to increase testosterone in your body is to consume more protein (eat meat!) and exercise more, and more often.
Frequent sexual activity also does increase testosterone in the body, but rather short term.
Some would see this as "being a manly man", but really, it's just about keeping your body healthy.

Some people (men and women alike) naturally produce more testosterone than others without any effort.
Bottomline of testosterone production is protein intake. Sadly, as a man, a LOT of your protein intake gets devoted to sperm production. Healthy male living dictates you consume a raw/mean protein quantity equal to 0.01% of your bodyweight.
In simpler terms, divide your weight in KG by 10. You need to consume that number, in grams, of protein per day.
Ex: 100kg man needs to consume 10g of protein per day.
This is just to cover your body's overall needs mind you - if you're actually muscle-building etc, your intake typically doubles or greater.
To put it in perspective, NFL players consume roughly 250% of that guideline stated above, during training camps. During the season however they come down to a far more sustainable diet around 50% over the guideline.


You could also go the more medical drug route and opt for hormone treatments.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Marzuq

*STEP1*: Exfoliate your skin one time per week. Use a scrub or an exfoliant specifically for men. Removing dead skin cells will stimulate new hair growth.
Try an exfoliating mask. You will apply the product to your face and leave it on for a period of time, usually between 10 and 30 minutes, before rinsing it.

*STEP2*: Keep your skin clean. Wash it with warm water and a mild cleanser every morning and evening. Clean skin encourages small hair to grow.

*STEP3*: Use a cream or moisturizer with eucalyptus. Products with eucalyptus are useful in helping hair grow more quickly on your face.
Remove any flaky or dry skin. Moisturized skin creates a better environment for facial hair to grow quickly, which will create a beard fast.


----------



## Marzuq

WHeunis said:


> Testosterone causes bodily hair, as well as facial hair.
> (Which is why it is so stigmatized into "manhood" and virility).
> 
> Best natural ways to increase testosterone in your body is to consume more protein (eat meat!) and exercise more, and more often.
> Frequent sexual activity also does increase testosterone in the body, but rather short term.
> Some would see this as "being a manly man", but really, it's just about keeping your body healthy.
> 
> Some people (men and women alike) naturally produce more testosterone than others without any effort.
> Bottomline of testosterone production is protein intake. Sadly, as a man, a LOT of your protein intake gets devoted to sperm production. Healthy male living dictates you consume a raw/mean protein quantity equal to 0.01% of your bodyweight.
> In simpler terms, divide your weight in KG by 10. You need to consume that number, in grams, of protein per day.
> Ex: 100kg man needs to consume 10g of protein per day.
> This is just to cover your body's overall needs mind you - if you're actually muscle-building etc, your intake typically doubles or greater.
> To put it in perspective, NFL players consume roughly 250% of that guideline stated above, during training camps. During the season however they come down to a far more sustainable diet around 50% over the guideline.
> 
> 
> You could also go the more medical drug route and opt for hormone treatments.


@WHeunis just as an addition to your comments... eating loads of broccoli increasing natural testosterone levels in the body


----------



## annemarievdh

Marzuq said:


> @WHeunis just as an addition to your comments... eating loads of broccoli increasing natural testosterone levels in the body



Hahaha thats dangerous info to give to any woman

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## WHeunis

Marzuq said:


> @WHeunis just as an addition to your comments... eating loads of broccoli increasing natural testosterone levels in the body


 
Also a good antioxidant to promote cell health.


----------



## Marzuq

FYI - to all the full bearded fellas out there..

By Zoe Fu, University of Texas at San Antonio
Facial hair is a symbol of virility and wisdom (not to mention a wonderful enhancement to a male body). But that doesn't mean a man who suffers from boy face—meaning, he can't cultivate a beard—isn't wise or manly. So why can't some men grow facial hair?
The diversity of facial hair growth depends on genetics. Men start to develop facial hair—which is regulated by testosterone—during their pubescent stage, and it doesn't fully mature until they reach their early twenties. The interaction between testosterone and the hair that already exists causes it to grow thicker and darker.
You might think men who can grow a beard have a higher testosterone level, but in reality, most men have about the same level of testosterone. And that's where genetics come in: How one's body responds to testosterone results in how one's facial hair grows. Being highly sensitive to testosterone means more facial hair.* On the down side, it attributes to baldness.* *So for those who have boy face, don't fret! You're safe from baldness later in life*! For the time being, a glue-on beard might just do the trick.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

WHeunis said:


> AHAH!
> Sorry I had to re-quote you after I saw this...




Love Buzzfeed videos lol


----------



## Riaz

Marzuq said:


> FYI - to all the full bearded fellas out there..
> 
> By Zoe Fu, University of Texas at San Antonio
> Facial hair is a symbol of virility and wisdom (not to mention a wonderful enhancement to a male body). But that doesn't mean a man who suffers from boy face—meaning, he can't cultivate a beard—isn't wise or manly. So why can't some men grow facial hair?
> The diversity of facial hair growth depends on genetics. Men start to develop facial hair—which is regulated by testosterone—during their pubescent stage, and it doesn't fully mature until they reach their early twenties. The interaction between testosterone and the hair that already exists causes it to grow thicker and darker.
> You might think men who can grow a beard have a higher testosterone level, but in reality, most men have about the same level of testosterone. And that's where genetics come in: How one's body responds to testosterone results in how one's facial hair grows. Being highly sensitive to testosterone means more facial hair.* On the down side, it attributes to baldness.* *So for those who have boy face, don't fret! You're safe from baldness later in life*! For the time being, a glue-on beard might just do the trick.


so basically you in your twenties still


----------



## WHeunis

Marzuq said:


> FYI - to all the full bearded fellas out there..
> 
> By Zoe Fu, University of Texas at San Antonio
> Facial hair is a symbol of virility and wisdom (not to mention a wonderful enhancement to a male body). But that doesn't mean a man who suffers from boy face—meaning, he can't cultivate a beard—isn't wise or manly. So why can't some men grow facial hair?
> The diversity of facial hair growth depends on genetics. Men start to develop facial hair—which is regulated by testosterone—during their pubescent stage, and it doesn't fully mature until they reach their early twenties. The interaction between testosterone and the hair that already exists causes it to grow thicker and darker.
> You might think men who can grow a beard have a higher testosterone level, but in reality, most men have about the same level of testosterone. And that's where genetics come in: How one's body responds to testosterone results in how one's facial hair grows. Being highly sensitive to testosterone means more facial hair.* On the down side, it attributes to baldness.* *So for those who have boy face, don't fret! You're safe from baldness later in life*! For the time being, a glue-on beard might just do the trick.


 
Yup.
Like I said - some men (and women too) just have a natural disposition one way or the other.
But if you have even just fluff on your face - testosterone will turn that into a beard. A full-on Gandalf? No. Mileage will vary.
Some guys' bodies just drink up all that testosterone and refuse to grow a beard altogether.

Btw, I read something somewhere a long time ago about some study that had something to do with beards being a 60% indication of low sperm count, but stronger sperm - and no beard being high sperm count but weaker sperm.
Or was it the other way around?
Bah! It's too old in my memory to clearly recall.


----------



## Marzuq



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6


----------



## annemarievdh

Marzuq said:


> View attachment 12638



Bwahahahaha 


Sent with the Reo Thor


----------



## Marzuq



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## annemarievdh

Marzuq said:


> View attachment 12802



Soooo true 


Sent with the Reo Thor


----------



## Marzuq

annemarievdh said:


> Soooo true
> 
> 
> Sent with the Reo Thor



so what you actually saying is that if i could grow a beard id actually be hot too?

damn you genetics!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Marzuq said:


> so what you actually saying is that if i could grow a beard id actually be hot too?



Possibly 


Sent with the Reo Thor

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Marzuq

annemarievdh said:


> Possibly
> 
> 
> Sent with the Reo Thor



hahahahhaa

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## CraftyZA

This is week 5. No longer longing for my razor blade.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Marzuq

CraftyZA said:


> This is week 5. No longer longing for my razor blade.



looking good. after 5 weeks i just have some scattered stubble..


----------



## TylerD

CraftyZA said:


> This is week 5. No longer longing for my razor blade.


Awesome stuff!!!


----------



## TylerD




----------



## johan

TylerD said:


> View attachment 12861



WOW! can that be for real?


----------



## TylerD

johan said:


> WOW! can that be for real?


I don't think so @johan . It looks a bit photo shopped.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan

TylerD said:


> I don't think so @johan . It looks a bit photo shopped.



Maybe it was hair added on like some women do today, don't know what they call it though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

johan said:


> Maybe it was hair added on like some women do today, don't know what they call it though.



The call it extensions  


Sent with the Reo Thor

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan

annemarievdh said:


> The call it extensions
> 
> 
> Sent with the Reo Thor



Dankie Annemarie, now I'm a bit less stupid.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

johan said:


> Dankie Annemarie, now I'm a bit less stupid.



 


Sent with the Reo Thor

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DoubleD

CraftyZA said:


> This is week 5. No longer longing for my razor blade.



Ive been growing mine now since Ramfest and with the long hair I'm pulling a cave man or viking look


----------



## Marzuq

MAN UP!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## TylerD



Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 5


----------



## johan

TylerD said:


> View attachment 13499



Noooo! that is so wrong!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq

meet Madison Rowley. winner of best beard in the world award

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Marzuq

some entries from the world beard and mustache champs 2014

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## TylerD

Marzuq said:


> meet Madison Rowley. winner of best beard in the world award
> 
> View attachment 14142


Wow!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## BumbleBee

Hey guys, for those of you taking part in the Movember thing, got check out the official site and sign up to make it count 

http://za.movember.com/


----------



## johan

Does this count?

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Gonzales

johan said:


> Does this count?
> 
> View attachment 14535


I will be changing my avatar ASAP. I always had a soft spot for Batman, untill i saw this


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Marzuq



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee

http://www.jacarandafm.com/post/harnaam-kaurs-beard-makes-her-beautiful/

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Yiannaki

BumbleBee said:


> http://www.jacarandafm.com/post/harnaam-kaurs-beard-makes-her-beautiful/
> 
> View attachment 14871


That's a good beard right there! It puts mine to shame!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz

BumbleBee said:


> http://www.jacarandafm.com/post/harnaam-kaurs-beard-makes-her-beautiful/



She definitely beats my best attempts hands down . 

I usually grow an Apache beard anyway - a little patchie here and another patchie there, but I'm usually so irritated in week 2 that I just shave it off again.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Anybody need a ducky?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Riaz

BumbleBee said:


> View attachment 14877
> Anybody need a ducky?


that would be perfect for me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz

BumbleBee said:


> View attachment 14877
> Anybody need a ducky?


thank you

haha

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee

Riaz said:


> thank you
> 
> haha


lol, I was gonna tag you but I was curious to see if you'd grab this without a nudge

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riaz

applicable?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Riaz said:


> applicable?
> 
> View attachment 14878



Looking good ducky @Riaz


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor


----------



## Riaz

annemarievdh said:


> Looking good ducky @Riaz
> 
> 
> Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor


LOL

thanks @annemarievdh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz

Riaz said:


> applicable?
> 
> View attachment 14878


just for the record, i dont wear hats

this was us toying around with a friends fathers hats

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Riaz said:


> just for the record, i dont wear hats
> 
> this was us toying around with a friends fathers hats


Damn, and I was just going to call you "oom".

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Riaz

Andre said:


> Damn, and I was just going to call you "oom".


oh no please dont

we already have two ooms here

Oom Rob and Ohm Johan

@Rob Fisher @johan

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## eviltoy

I trimmed my beard. My laaitie jumped from a chair and grabbed the beard and went swinging like Tarzan. Ripped out a chunk and there was blood


----------



## Riaz

eviltoy said:


> I trimmed my beard. My laaitie jumped from a chair and grabbed the beard and went swinging like Tarzan. Ripped out a chunk and there was blood


Pics or it didn't happen bru 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eviltoy

PIcs of what my trimmed beard or the my laaitie lol


----------



## Riaz

eviltoy said:


> PIcs of what my trimmed beard or the my laaitie lol


Lol

Let's see the beard 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

eviltoy said:


> PIcs of what my trimmed beard or the my laaitie lol


We want to see the BLOOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## eviltoy

LOL Ill see you guys at the hookup. Then you can check it out or you can come visit


----------



## Marzuq



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq

another reason why beards are so cool

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## BumbleBee



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## TylerD



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## kimbo

The beard for Movember so far 

from 1/11/2014 to 7/11.2014 and then as it stands now

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## TylerD



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## johan

TylerD said:


>




ROFL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riddle

TylerD said:


>



Lmao. Thanks for the upload @TylerD ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## TylerD



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Marzuq

TylerD said:


> View attachment 17239



thats so dry ...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TylerD

Marzuq said:


> thats so dry ...


I might be the driest guy you know.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Marzuq

TylerD said:


> I might be the driest guy you know.



Dry humor is the best kind. We will get on just fine then LOL

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## b1scu17

BumbleBee said:


> View attachment 15560


LOL
This is friend of mine haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

​

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TylerD



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## DoubleD

This is probably way to big, so delete it but it's worth a look-see  

Heres the link _ http://9gag.com/gag/aMbyOmR

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## johan

*Too much Menthol Ice?*​
​

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Marzuq



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## TylerD



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Marzuq



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee

This was a request to a chap that photoshops pics online

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Henx

Crazy how so many vapers have beards, makes sense because we know what's best.. lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA

Maybe we are all hipsters 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Henx

CraftyZA said:


> Maybe we are all hipsters
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If we are all hipsters.. then it makes it mainstream.. then we defeat the purpose.. lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Arno "NoxFord" Steyn

Henx said:


> If we are all hipsters.. then it makes it mainstream.. then we defeat the purpose.. lol


What a Hipster thing to say LMAO #Jokes

Anyone need beard oil recipe's I have a few gud DIY's ... anyone need beard Balm idea's I'll help out with some input based on many conversations with some beardo's online. my beard has been with me for around 3 years now and I keep mine trimmed to 20-25cm.


----------



## Jaco De Bruyn

Arno "NoxFord" Steyn said:


> What a Hipster thing to say LMAO #Jokes
> 
> Anyone need beard oil recipe's I have a few gud DIY's ... anyone need beard Balm idea's I'll help out with some input based on many conversations with some beardo's online. my beard has been with me for around 3 years now and I keep mine trimmed to 20-25cm.



Yeah dude share some of those with us!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## blujeenz

Arno "NoxFord" Steyn said:


> Anyone need beard oil recipe's I have a few gud DIY's


What are you using for the base carrier oil?
Ive tried both grapeseed and olive oil, but wonder if I'm doing it right.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cave Johnson

@skola I think you should show us your beard

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arno "NoxFord" Steyn

blujeenz said:


> What are you using for the base carrier oil?
> Ive tried both grapeseed and olive oil, but wonder if I'm doing it right.


Well I've got 5 different Carriers and each helps my beard with something else

For instance I have a Orange Zest oil that uses Argan and Vitamin E as cariers to help with dry beard and itching ... but most of my oils are Jojoba and Argan based oil as those are the ones I prefer and they just seem to agree with my beard

Sent from my SM-G800H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Frikkie6000

What helps a beard grow ? I swear mine has just stopped. Not growing at all any more. is that even possible ?


----------



## blujeenz

Frikkie6000 said:


> What helps a beard grow ? I swear mine has just stopped. Not growing at all any more. is that even possible ?


Old home remedy will fix that, I dont know how its made but I think it might be an aerosol cos of the name...Hundamis or Hoendermis. 

On a serious note, dont worry about it too much, I struggled to even grow a moustache at 20, but at 50, I even have hair on the top of my shoulders.
Like what the heck do I even need that for?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Frikkie6000

blujeenz said:


> Old home remedy will fix that, I dont know how its made but I think it might be an aerosol cos of the name...Hundamis or Hoendermis.
> 
> On a serious note, dont worry about it too much, I struggled to even grow a moustache at 20, but at 50, I even have hair on the top of my shoulders.
> Like what the heck do I even need that for?



lol ok I wont stress about it then . Only half 50 + 2 now so I will be patient rather


----------



## Viper_SA

Frikkie6000 said:


> What helps a beard grow ? I swear mine has just stopped. Not growing at all any more. is that even possible ?



Don't trim it @Frikkie6000, trimming retards the growth.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Just mixed up my 1st 30ml of homemade beard oil. 

15ml Jojoba Oil (50%)
9ml Argan Oil (30%)
6ml Grapeseed Oil (20%)
3 drops Bergamot essential oil per 10ml (9 total in 30ml)
1 drop Juniper essential oil per 10ml (3 drops total in 30ml)
1 drop Clove essential oil per 10ml (3 drop total in 30ml)

Came out quite nice.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mo_MZ

Check out gentlemansclub beard oil.. too stuff .. whole range of top end beard care products


----------



## Mo_MZ

Henx said:


> Crazy how so many vapers have beards, makes sense because we know what's best.. lol


Lol #true hey men of class are we


----------

